# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  acconto stipendio

## mave70

Salve,
vorrei avere una vostra opinione: è fiscalmente possibile che una azienda paghi ad alcuni dipendenti acconti su retribuzioni che poi recupera a rate sulle buste paga successive? 
Io so che non è possibile perchè si ha anticipo di retribuzione con elusione o almeno differimento della tassazione irpef e contributiva. 
Inoltre non si può prefigurare come prestito aziendale poichè l'erogazione di prestiti dovrebbe essere oggetto dell'attività aziendale, ma l'azienda in questione non è una finanziaria. 
Mi sapete dare qualche chiarimento in merito?
Grazie. :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Salve,
> vorrei avere una vostra opinione: è fiscalmente possibile che una azienda paghi ad alcuni dipendenti acconti su retribuzioni che poi recupera a rate sulle buste paga successive? 
> Io so che non è possibile perchè si ha anticipo di retribuzione con elusione o almeno differimento della tassazione irpef e contributiva. 
> Inoltre non si può prefigurare come prestito aziendale poichè l'erogazione di prestiti dovrebbe essere oggetto dell'attività aziendale, ma l'azienda in questione non è una finanziaria. 
> Mi sapete dare qualche chiarimento in merito?
> Grazie.

  Dal tenore della tua domanda immagino che l'importo da dare come acconto sia superiore alla mensilità percepita dal dipendente...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mave70

Diciamo che sono circa l'importo dello stipendio o poco superiore.... :Confused:

----------


## Patty76

> Diciamo che sono circa l'importo dello stipendio o poco superiore....

  Allora, pensavo che l'importo fosse pi&#249; elevato.
Gli acconti sono previsti. Facciamo un esempio: il 10.01.2008 un dipendente chiede un acconto sullo stipendio e il datore di lavoro glielo concede. A fine mese, quando il datore di lavoro comunica al Consulente che gli redige le buste paga le ore lavorate dei vari dipendenti gli comunica anche gli acconti che ha dato ai dipendenti. L'importo verr&#224; cos&#236; decurtato direttamente dalla busta paga. Se in accordo con il datore di lavoro, il lavoratore non pu&#242; restituire la somma interamente nel mese di gennaio credo lo possa fare tranquillamente in pi&#249; rate. Non c'&#232; in fatti la posticipaziione delle imposte che tu temi, in quanto l'acconto agisce sul netto e non sull'imponibile. Ossia, l'imponibile su cui calcolare le imposte &#232; sempre lo stesso (la retribuzione lorda) l'acconto &#232; l'ultima voce, prima del netto, ad essere movimentata. Vorr&#224; dire che se ho uno stipendio netto di 1000 euro con uno lordo di 1700 euro e ho ricevuto un acconto di 900 euro, le imposte e i contributi li pago sempre su 1700 mentre il netto del mese invece di essere di 100 euro (1000 - acconto 900) ipotizzando una restituzione in 3 rate, sar&#224; di 700 (1000 - 1/3 di 900 = 300) 
Spero di essere stata chiara. Ciao

----------


## swami

> Spero di essere stata chiara. Ciao

  cristallina  :Big Grin:  ho capito persino io  :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> cristallina  ho capito persino io

  Grazie swami...gentilissima!

----------


## mave70

Ti ringrazio....sei stata chiarissima.Ciao :Smile:

----------


## LB1967

> Allora, pensavo che l'importo fosse più elevato.
> Gli acconti sono previsti. Facciamo un esempio: il 10.01.2008 un dipendente chiede un acconto sullo stipendio e il datore di lavoro glielo concede. A fine mese, quando il datore di lavoro comunica al Consulente che gli redige le buste paga le ore lavorate dei vari dipendenti gli comunica anche gli acconti che ha dato ai dipendenti. L'importo verrà così decurtato direttamente dalla busta paga. Se in accordo con il datore di lavoro, il lavoratore non può restituire la somma interamente nel mese di gennaio credo lo possa fare tranquillamente in più rate. Non c'è in fatti la posticipaziione delle imposte che tu temi, in quanto l'acconto agisce sul netto e non sull'imponibile. Ossia, l'imponibile su cui calcolare le imposte è sempre lo stesso (la retribuzione lorda) l'acconto è l'ultima voce, prima del netto, ad essere movimentata. Vorrà dire che se ho uno stipendio netto di 1000 euro con uno lordo di 1700 euro e ho ricevuto un acconto di 900 euro, le imposte e i contributi li pago sempre su 1700 mentre il netto del mese invece di essere di 100 euro (1000 - acconto 900) ipotizzando una restituzione in 3 rate, sarà di 700 (1000 - 1/3 di 900 = 300) 
> Spero di essere stata chiara. Ciao

  *Sarà che non sono ferratissima in materia.ma ho un dubbio:*
lesempio fatto dovrebbe andare bene nel caso in cui lo stipendio di gennaio venga pagato in gennaio (versamento ritenute irpef cod.1001 al 16/02)
Ma se lo stipendio di gennaio lo pago tipo il 10  febbraio (e le ritenute irpef le verso al 16/03) allora cè il rischio che mi contestino un ritardato versamento di ritenute sulla parte pagata a gennaio giusto ? ( i contributi NO, vanno per competenza quindi non ci sarebbe ritardo) 
Non ho capito perché non sarebbe possibile concedere un prestito a dipendenti avevo letto un articolo su guida alle paghe 1/2005 e non parlava di prestiti previsti solo nel caso in cui il datore di lavoro fosse una finanziaria, sembrava fosse possibile per qualsiasi azienda  :Confused:  
Ovvio che se liquido una somma inferiore ad una mensilità e il dipendente la restituisce facendosela trattenere nella prima busta paga successivamente elaborata inquadrarlo come prestito è un po (tanto) inverosimilema per una volta in via eccezionale. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
O NO? 
Mi chiarite i dubbi per favore ? :Embarrassment: 
Grazie

----------


## Tony89

Salve  mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum per avere alcune informazioni importanti per quanto riguarda la mia busta paga, premetto che essendo nuovo e non conosco il forum non so se sto postando la mia discussione nell'apposita pagina per tanto chiedo anticipatamente scusa se non lo è  :Smile: , cmq il mio problema è che ho notato sulla mia busta paga c'è un'anomalia dove nella colonna DESCRIZIONE VOCE è riportato Acconto su stipendio, colonna successiva ORE/GIORNI: 1,000M, DATO BASE: 50,00000, RITENUTE: 50,00, ora la mia domanda è la seguente;
Come mai sta riportato questo fenomeno, Acconto su stipendio, sulla mia busta paga senza però aver cercato un'acconto? Cosa puo comportare per me? Questo acconto viene poi addizionato sul mio reddito annuo?
Spero che qualcuno di voi mi possa aiutare dandomi una spiegazione essendo ingnorante della materi, grazie mille anticipatamente.

----------


## karido

Chiedi spiegazioni al datore di lavoro la chiarezza é la miglior cosa. Sono un consulente ciao

----------

